# Anybody participiating Schutzhund in any level in Phoenix area Arizona?



## flashes23 (Nov 21, 2015)

Looking to learn more from someone experienced in Schutzhund, please comment or PM me! Thank you, this site is great btw!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I believe there is at least one club in that area. 

Region/Events | United Schutzhund Clubs of America

Click on clubs and it will list the clubs in your region.


----------



## Murphsfromaz (Jul 1, 2015)

Look up "Your Dog Guru" in Scottsdale. The best trainer in Arizona IMHO.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I played with Phoenix Schutzhund club a couple times. I've had good experiences with them. 
Phoenix Schutzhund Club home page | Dog Training in Phoenix Metro | Schutzhund protection dogs, obedience dogs, and tracking dogs | Professional dog trainers


----------

